# My 1st Pre-Construction meeting; what to expect



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

So I've been in business for a little while now. Mostly doing small renovation work and lot's of service. 

I was invited to a pre-construction meeting tomorrow for the construction/renovation of a dental clinic. I am starting to bid larger work, and this project seems like it's in my wheelhouse (plus it's local). My background/work experience is in commercial plumbing, but my bidding/estimating experience is still somewhere in the middle of residential and light commercial. 

I have never been part of a project like this as, most of the GC's I work with are of the smaller variety, and things are handled on more of a personal level. What should I expect tomorrow? I assume there will be several other plumbers (including my old boss, which should prove interesting) along with the rest of the subs. 

I'm looking for any advice on things such as; questions to ask - dress attire - should I have printed my own copy of the drawings, etc...

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.
-billy


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never been Thu that my self, but if it was me. I would dress real nice to make sure my old bosses thought I was doing really well on my own.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

patrick88 said:


> I have never been Thu that my self, but if it was me. I would dress real nice to make sure my old bosses thought I was doing really well on my own.


Good idea !
You should also hire a Really hot looking escort .
The trophy wife looking type.
Have her fawning all over you .


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ILPlumber will explain it to you best.

From what I remember, GC, Architect, Engineer, depending on the size of the project will be there to go over scope of work, document requirements, time lines etc. Just dress casual, nice shirt, jeans. No big deal. Like a round table discussion.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

So.... I don't need to solicit a hot escort?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

HOT H2O said:


> So.... I don't need to solicit a hot escort?


You could solicit us one.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That is a pre-bid meeting. Not a pre-construction meeting.

Pre-construction meetings are after the bid is let. The chosen contractors gather up to discuss timing and any forseen interference.

basic rules for a pre-bid meeting:

1. Be early. 
2. Know which end is up on the prints so you dont look like an idiot.
3. Know the project manual (again) so you dont look like an idiot.
4. Take lots of business cards.
5. Be prepared to recite your scope the bid will cover. (To the gc's you will be working for)
6. Put your phone on SILENT.
7. Do not ask stupid questions. The architect LOVES making people look stupid in pre-bids.
8. If it's on the plan or in the book. DO NOT ASK! See the second sentence in rule 7......
9. Write legibly on the sign-in sheet.
10. If you see me. Turn and walk away. It's already in the bag. Chances are I've already pulled enough shenanigans for 10 mobsters........


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> That is a pre-bid meeting. Not a pre-construction meeting.
> 
> Pre-construction meetings are after the bid is let. The chosen contractors gather up to discuss timing and any forseen interference.
> 
> ...




I was sent a file for the project with a full set of plans. (small project about 20 or so pages) Do I need to have these printed up for me (A-pages and P-pages at least?) befor the meeting? I assume my 8.5"x11" print out would look foolish.

-


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Print em full size. Do all pages. You never know what's on the other pages if ya can't read em.

Hvac page may say its all open draw return plenum above ceiling. That means you are running ci or cu vents. 

Don't miss stuff like that in plans because you didn't want to pay $2 per sheet for copies.......

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

HOT H2O said:


> So.... I don't need to solicit a hot escort?


I'd still show up with a hot bimbo, couldn't hurt, and it would be loads of fun to explain the credit card expense to your wife. :yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

its not a big deal to go to one of these... dress however you want to , best to go in work clothes because they will look at you as more experienced... 

we get invited to bid a bunch of commercial work in town, but I always decline them
all because I KNOW that most of the GCs are skum and probably close to or on the verge of bankruptsy...

just remember that odds are the GC that is showing you and a bunch of other young fellas around is going to try to impress you by blowing smoke up your ass...:yes::yes: .......yea baby.....:blink:.

*if you go in with the atitude that THEY are actually the ones being interviewed BY YOU then you are not wearing rose colored glasses...:thumbup:*

you are gonna get to witness what is called *"a dog and pony show" *and they hope that you will fall for it all hook, line and sinker...... 
they hope that you will fall all over yourself and bid the job low so you can get the work... and not check on their financials or call around and ask others in town how good they are to work for....

if they have screwed a few subs out of their 25% retainage they will gladly tell you about it.... all you got to do is call around and find the victims.



all in all, its a good experinece, just keep your
 guard up and dont believe a word they say...

be sure to ask questions 
that pertain to the job and "what if " their plans or something goes wrong
and their back up plans ect ....... put them on the spot and ask the tough
questoins if you see something that dont look right or they are not willing to discuss
that might cost you money


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Good idea !
> You should also hire a Really hot looking escort .
> The trophy wife looking type.
> Have her fawning all over you .


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> just remember that odds are the GC that is showing you and a bunch of other young fellas around is going to try to impress you by blowing smoke up your ass...:yes::yes: .......yea baby.....:blink:.


 They have been using that trick for hundreds of years.
They really need to use a more modern technology.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

testing and enviromental is something that always seems to get lost through the cracks. when you bring your set of prints and specs, make sure it's got the same date revision as everyone elses. If there are any rfis that are time critical, you can ask them now. If they're for something like faucet or sink, let them go through the normal process. 

For the print size, I always use the 8.5x11 size and just blow up the prints because it fits in the binder with all my specs. 

When you get everyone's card, ask them what their position is within their orginazation, are they the stand in, assistant, primary? 

Just typed this and looked at the original post...are you going to a precon or prebid meeting?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Personally, I enjoy making the architect look like and idiot. At least a little. I don't want to lay the job out for everyone. 

I just politely ask how in the he// are we gonna run this 4" ci through that big a$$ electrical panel you put right there, stuff like that....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dog and pony show*



RealLivePlumber said:


> Personally, I enjoy making the architect look like and idiot. At least a little. I don't want to lay the job out for everyone.
> 
> I just politely ask how in the he// are we gonna run this 4" ci through that big a$$ electrical panel you put right there, stuff like that....


 
Now , that is what I am talking about.... 

a whole lot of them are basically trying to get an education
 through you about the plans they were given from the archetect . 
because neither of them know their asses from a hole in the ground 
but wont and cant admit it:thumbup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Personally, I enjoy making the architect look like and idiot. At least a little. I don't want to lay the job out for everyone.
> 
> I just politely ask how in the he// are we gonna run this 4" ci through that big a$$ electrical panel you put right there, stuff like that....


I did one of those once we were even provided a CAD of this certain area. It had me bringing a 6" storm conductor through a support beam. I said oh so I suppose it's okay to core through this 2 foot concrete beam then right? 

He checked it and didn't have an answer, everyone else started scribbling notes. I passed on that job...


----------

